
Google threatens to delist Chrome extensions installed by deceptive tactics - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-threatens-to-delist-chrome-extensions-installed-by-deceptive-tactics/
======
s09dfhks
Could this be a way for them to get rid of ad blockers? I recall ad nauseum
getting temporarily delisted for not having a concise enough description

